

Boeing's Big Bet On American Creativity -- And Why It's A Loser  - diamonis
http://www.forbes.com/sites/eamonnfingleton/2014/01/12/is-america-a-specially-creative-nation-boeing-seems-to-think-so-but-it-will-be-proved-wrong/

======
dankoss
A couple of counterpoints:

* Intel's fabs are still almost all in the US.

* Corning's Gorilla Glass was invented in Kentucky.

* Microsoft and most of the world's software is still developed in the US.

* The memristor came out of Berkeley.

I'd like to think that technological supremacy comes from having the best
universities, which the US has led for many years. If we start seeing American
students emigrating to Asia to get technical degrees, there might be cause for
concern.

------
dboy990
How old is this article, 1) iPods are barely ever sold and (2) isn't almost
all portable storage flash nowadays?

~~~
snowwrestler
It's a reprint of an article from 2007. Hilariously, it leads off with Apple
as an example of a company that foolishly relies on its creativity to keep it
ahead of its Asian manufacturers.

Of course, since the article was released, Apple has introduced and iPhone,
iPad, and other products, and become one of the most valuable and respected
companies in the world. The U.S. went through one the worst financial crises
in history, and is still a global leader. Japan has not eaten Boeing's lunch.
Etc.

I can't believe the author reposted it willingly. I'd be embarassed if an
article from 2007 turned out to be so wrong.

